# Does my car have keyless entry?



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello crew. New to the Nissan buzz :newbie: . I just bought a 93 Maxima for a college car. Supras + college = :nono:

Anyways, the car just came with a key, no remote. Is there like a keyless entry ECU I should check for, or is keyless entry standard and I can just get a fob remote from the dealership?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

nope, keyless entry is only by a keypad on the door from the factory. there is a rumor that 94 has the option for a remote, but I know of 0 existing in reality


----------



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

Ah, ok thanks then.


----------

